# Predictions for 10/11 Season



## gi0rdun

Put your predictions in!

Warriors won't be making the playoffs because of the strong west but I expect them to be the best non-playoff team. I'm expecting wins in the mid-30s... I do think that Stephen Curry is that type of team changing talent. He got a lot more comfortable in the second season.

I love Monta but I hope the Warriors move him for a bigger 2 guard.


----------



## Floods

37-43 wins, playoff contention. I like this team.


----------



## Ben

Depends what happens with Ellis, but if you move him for good value, you could probably go 9th or 10th best in the West. It's so tricky to grade the teams out West.


----------



## Ben

84 game season next year is it?


----------



## Ben

:laugh:


----------



## Floods

FX™ said:


> 84 game season next year is it?


If you're talking to me, that wasn't a predicted record I posted. Just the range of how many games I think they'll win.


----------



## Blue

FX™ said:


> Depends what happens with Ellis, but if you move him for good value, you could probably go 9th or 10th best in the West. It's so tricky to grade the teams out West.


Yes, move Curry and Ellis for good value. Jeremy Lin for ROY.


----------



## Wade County

35 wins. 

Dorell Wright will average 12 a game IMO.


----------



## gi0rdun

I really hope Jeremy Lin cracks the rotation, even as a 9th man or something.


----------



## Ben

Floods said:


> If you're talking to me, that wasn't a predicted record I posted. Just the range of how many games I think they'll win.


Nah man, there was a member called RapsLakers who posted a record of something like 42-42 or some ****, but hes now been banned so you cant see his posts.


----------



## Blue

Jeremy Lin has nice size, nice athleticism... I can see him making a name in this league. I like his skillset and his style so we'll see... He reminds me of young JWill when he was comin out of Florida. It's a little pressure cuz he's from the Bay, so you kno he's gonna be a fan fav and get extra attention but hopefully he can handle it all. I'll be pulling for him. Tough with Steph Curry in front of him tho...


----------



## Wade County

I'm tellin ya, Dorell will suprise!


----------



## Floods

FX™ said:


> Nah man, there was a member called RapsLakers who posted a record of something like 42-42 or some ****, but hes now been banned so you cant see his posts.


Yeah, I just looked at it again and realized my numbers added up to 80 anyway. :laugh:


----------



## VCHighFly

I look at the West and I can only find 2 (maybe 3) teams that the Warriors are clearly better than. That probably means somewhere between 25 and 30 wins.


----------



## Kidd

40 wins?


----------



## silverpaw1786

Jeff Adrien plays in the NBA...That is all.


----------

